# Juicing for Hashimoto



## Pskovmom

Has anyone tried this? If so did it help?

In an effort to rid my body of gluten and sugar, I bought a juicer. But now I'm overwhelmed with all the conflicting info out there.

Anyone have good success with any particular combinations of fruits and veggies? Any thing I should avoid that causes flare up? Or would work against my thyroid meds?

thanks!


----------



## Swimmer

Hi, wow, well you're right that there's a TON of conflicting information out there.As a Hashimoto's person, it's really hard to navigate through what everyone says even with the hashimoto's/thyroid diet books and more. I'm going to answer more than the juicing question, because it has to do with what to juice, what to eat...

So after tons of research and conflicting information, here is what I've found:

-- I have to add this -- This is in addidtion to being under your doctors care and advice and taking the proper thyroid hormone that your MD or ND tells you that you need based on tests. Even ND's will prescribe thyroid hormone for people suffering with thyroid problems depending on the need. The thyroid is something that has special needs, so if someone hopes that diet alone will help the thyroid, then in the least, be under an ND's care so that you get all the help you can, I think it is likely that it will take more than diet alterations alone, it is very likely that you will require some kind of medical assistance to help get things balanced.

1. It is "said" to avoid goiterogenic foods - or foods in their "goiterogenic" form. I did this for months. Not helpful. Missed out on lots of healthy nourishing foods from those lists, even though I eat mainly a "whole foods" based diet (have for years)so I already have lots of nutrition coming in. Found that Dr. Kharrazian has actually debunked this "goiterogenic idea" - for the details and what I mean specifically - Here is an excellent link explaining: http://thyroidbook.com/blog/goiter-goitrogens-and-thyroid-enlargement/

2. It is "said" to avoid gluten and dairy - I have found that this might actually be true. Even if you don't have celiacs, even if you don't come up positive for "gluten sensitivity" on a blood test, it turns out that gluten and gliadin can be a problem for some - you can take a "stool test" for this at Meridian Valley Labs (search online) and it is extra sensitive, however, you must have consumed glutens within the last two weeks before the test. If you come up positive on this particular test (call them to discuss details) then it is also advisable to stay away from a certain aspect of dairy (please ask) I think it is casein but I don't recall.

3. There is a diet out there by "Ray Peat" which may be extremely helpful. There is also a diet by "Kathy Abascal" called "The Abascal Way." Please note that these diets are about health - and although you may lose weight with the Abascal Way, not likely with the Ray Peat. I tried an alternate similar version to the Ray Peat Diet before I was on any thyroid hormone and found that it actually helped me very much, giving me extremely great nutrition while also resting. That diet can be found here: http://www.justravelingthrough.blogspot.com/p/thyroid-nutritious-diet-recommended-by.html

4. About juicing - according to the naturopath thyroid diet (link in #3), a very healthy ingredient for our thyroid is orange-juice - and fresh orange juice is not pasteurized, not fake, no sugar or additives... You get the idea. So along with an extremely nutritious diet such as that, I juiced oranges.

5. Candida may be a problem and add to the fatigue that some people experience. If you're somebody who has had antibiotics and think you might have candida, then looking up juicing for candida, might be helpful for Hashimoto's.

6. If you think you might have parasites, then there are juices for that. An example of something that is mentioned for this is juicing pumpkin/squash. I will tell you that I have peeled part of an acorn squash and juiced it with a couple of carrots and 1/4 or so of an onion, and it is really good!

7. Some people advise being cautious with juicing too much of certain things that can pull out toxins (such as mercury) and get it moving in your blood stream -- I have not researched this enough to learn if it is true or not. But, because I have amalgam fillings, I am careful that when I use cilantro, it's just a bit.

8. Be careful with juicing things like grapes -- the sugar rush if you drink it too fast can send you spinning into nausea.

9. A simple juice: 1 tomato, 3 organic carrots, a little cilantro, 1/4 onion (this literally adds the "salt" flavor) -- guess what - you might have almost v8 tasting juice! YUM!!!

10. Juice ORGANIC produce.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Pamala

Thank you for this informative post. I recently saw the film 'Fat,Sick and Nearly Dead'. It is about juicing to become healthy. It is on youtube!

I'm still at the researching stage. He also had an autoimmune disease and after juicing and changing his diet he was medication free.


----------



## Swimmer

Pam - let us know what you find. My concern for a juicing fast for hashimoto's is the physical stress that it may initially cause. I think a more balanced approach, (a non-stressful approach) might be better.


----------



## bigfoot

Swimmer -- thanks, awesome post!


----------



## Jo853

How strange. I have been unknowingly consuming goitrogenic foods set out in the link but I have not developed a goiter since January 2012.

I am trying to make juice drinks myself but my food processor is noisy and there is a knack to assembling it.


----------

